
Pony: open-source, actor-model, capabilities-secure, high performance language - roryrjb
https://www.ponylang.org/
======
brudgers
A recent discussion of Pony,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14676505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14676505)

